# please help me identify this bike I found today, Westfield



## Westfield (Sep 2, 2019)

Westfield paratrooper,  I would love to identify the year it was and possibly any type of value, Thank You!


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 2, 2019)

@bricycle


----------



## Westfield (Sep 2, 2019)

THE STIG said:


> @bricycle



Thank You


----------



## Mercian (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi,

A very pretty modification and paint job (-:

K156184 was built mid 1946. Numbers that year ran from K5000 to K256116.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Westfield (Sep 3, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Hi,
> 
> A very pretty modification and paint job (-:
> 
> ...



Thank You so mich! from doing some research on this site i thought maybe a 46, would you have any idea the value?
Wish i could take credit for the upgrades


----------



## Westfield (Sep 3, 2019)

I would really love some information about the value of the bike anyone would know. Thank You


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 4, 2019)

Compax's in various conditions can range from a couple of hundred dollars to around $800 for one in mint original condition. I did sell an original WWII example for over $2,000 a few years ago but that was an exeptional case. These are the prices I've seen after owning about 10 of them and still have 7. I have 3 1946's and have paid about $200 - $300 for each. I have no idea what the motor modification does for the value. Repaints generally hurt values as most collectors these days want original paint bikes. 

Removing the motor kit I would put this bike around $250 but it is just a guess as it is all about who wants it and what they are willing to pay.

I hope some of this helps.


----------



## Mercian (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi again.

I don't value bikes, since value is a subjective assessment (ie, they are worth what someone will pay for them) and it has caused me grief in the past.

I can tell you that the frame is the more desireable Balloon Tyre version (there's a narrow tyre version too), and by itself would be $200 give or take, but it is nice, so possibly a bit more. The lining and paint job are non standard, non factory, and since they seem to match the N°29 on the tank, were probably done when it was converted.

The motor modification is something I know nothing about, how much value it adds, or whether someone would buy it to transfer to another bike. I suggest repeating your request in the Motorized Bicycles section here:

https://thecabe.com/forum/index/motorized-bicycles.30/ 

Also, to avoid confusion, although it says 'Paratrooper', this is a sales gimmick. It's not actually a paratroop bicycle, although bikes of this type were supplied to the military during the WW2.

I hope this helps,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 4, 2019)

It took Dave on this forum over a month to sell one with the original folding bars and an extra balloon wheel for $150.  Ole vince on this forum had a frame, pedals, and bottom bracket set-up; His frame was in original paint and had strong decals, it sold this year for $50 but took several months to sell.  
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1946-westfield-compax-paratrooper-balloon-tire-bicycle.156180/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/compax-paratrooper-frame.150354/

I'd value that motor kit at $300-400 tops if you can find someone who wants it.

Good luck.


----------



## Westfield (Sep 5, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Hi again.
> 
> I don't value bikes, since value is a subjective assessment (ie, they are worth what someone will pay for them) and it has caused me grief in the past.
> 
> ...



Thank You !


----------



## Westfield (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your very informative information


----------

